# Extra dish for DISH HD



## falec_illmore (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm upgrading my Dish reciever to HD. In order to get some of the HD channels, I understand I need a second dish, aimed at either 61.5 or 148. I believe which depends on which part of the country I'm in, though I got conflicting stories from different Dish employees. They want an extra $100 for the second dish. My question is this: is this dish/lnbf different from the dish I have now, or just the aiming. Basically I want to know if I can pick up a used dish on ebay or something and install it myself. If anyone knows, I'd appreciate the info. Specifically, if I can do this, what dish/lnbf will work?

Thanks,

Alec


----------



## Nightlife1970 (Aug 10, 2005)

Well that really depends on what channels you are tring to get and what system you have now. 

The network feeds can only be had if you get a wavier. The Voom Hd package comes of the 61.5 sat.

What Dish and LNB's and switches will depend on what you already have.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

129 might be a better slot for Arizona.


----------



## falec_illmore (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok, maybe I needed to be a little more specific. I am in the LA area (San Bernardino), I want to get CBS and voom. I have a dish500 with dishpro twin and a PVR501. Dish tells me I qualify for CBS, but need to buy an extra dish from them for $100. I guess I could skip the voom and put up an antenna to see if I can get the networks on broadcast, but I don't know if any will come in here.

Thanks,

Alec


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The CBS you qualify for comes from 148°. Voom is available from 61.5° and 129°. Each extra dish will need a DP Single or DP Dual LNBF.

For Voom or CBS:
- Replace DP Twin with DPP Twin
- Keep DP Twin, add DP34

For Voom, in addition to options above:
- Replace Dish500 with Dish1000 which sees 110°, 119° and 129°

For all 4:
- Add a DPP44 switch
- Add a DP34, cascade through a DP21 or 2 for the HD receiver

More combinations are detailed in Larry's Adding 61.5° article.


----------



## wilme2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Pay the $100. I did it myself via e-bay purchase, but once you have bought the switch, plus the dish and LNB, plus spent the tiime to aim...

You end up spending $100 anyway...


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

For CBS HD, you can get it for free as the 148 dish is a must carry dish.

What I recommend is you call them and ask them to install your must carry dish for the three OTA channels that are on that dish and not ask them for the CBS HD in that call.

After the 148 is installed for free and working, call them to ask them to turn-on the CBS HD for free. As far as Voom, you likely need 129, but that will cost you money ($100 at least it seems) unless you do it yourself or some similar alternative.

You should be using an OTA antenna anyway since most HD locals are not on the Dish.

Rasheed


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I just installed a single dish 1000 yesterday to replace the two dishes i prev. had. I get all the same programming from 110,119, and 129. (before i was getting voom on 61.5) I have a 942 and get voom and all other hd programming. I paid about $100. with shipping for the 1000. I have a dish pro plus twin for 110 and 119 and a dish pro twin for the 129. These all came with the dish. I now have a single line to my 942 with a separater at the receiver. From what i hear the 129 will be giving you more hd content in the future. One dish sure lookes better than the two. Good luck. By the way I got the dish from Dish Store.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

deweybrunner said:


> I just installed a single dish 1000 yesterday to replace the two dishes i prev. had. I get all the same programming from 110,119, and 129. (before i was getting voom on 61.5) I have a 942 and get voom and all other hd programming. I paid about $100. with shipping for the 1000. I have a dish pro plus twin for 110 and 119 and a dish pro twin for the 129. These all came with the dish. I now have a single line to my 942 with a separater at the receiver. From what i hear the 129 will be giving you more hd content in the future. One dish sure lookes better than the two. Good luck. By the way I got the dish from Dish Store.


I'm looking at putting up a Dish 1000 to get the VOOM channels, but it won't feed my four receivers without a switch. I may leave my Dish 500 up to feed the two SD receivers, and use the Dish 1000 on the two HD receivers. Then someday, when I feel like getting the switch, I can take down the 2nd dish.

Does the Dish 1000 from dishstore come with all the mounting hardware included?


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

The 1000 comes with a complete dish, mounting brackets, and two lnb's. What I did was use the same vertical bracket i had for the 500 because it was already attached to my roof, took off the 500 and slipped the 1000 onto the shaft, lined up with 119 and all came in great. The guys at dishstore are great. and shipped right away. had in about three days. Everything is in the box you will need. Good luck.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but to feed four receivers (or up to 6 tuners - see below) with the Dish 1000 and a wing dish (148), you would need a DP44 switch correct? If this is correct, could one of the receivers be a dual tuner receiver using a separator (in effect having 5 tuners hooked up to the DP44)?

How many cables would I need from the dishes - 3 or 4?

This is what I would like to do:

Dish 1000 for 110, 119 & 129, and a dish aimed at 148.

Using a DP44 switch, feed one or two dual tuner receivers using separators and one or two single tuner receivers - thus utilizing all four outputs on the DP44 switch.

It is my understanding I would need 3 cables coming from the Dish 1000 and one cable from the 148 dish. Is this correct.

Can this be done or am I nutzzzzzzzzzzz???? (If I am nutz, please explain :lol: )


----------



## Nightlife1970 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes you would need 4 cables comming from the dishes to the switch.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Would I need a DishPro Plus twin on the 1000 or a DishPro twin (or does it really matter)?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can use either the DPP Twin or the DP Twin with the DPP44 (there is no DP44).

It's a little different with the DP34 as it can not be used with the DPP Twin.


----------



## rhiggs (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks BobaBird,

You are right, I did mean a DPP44


----------

